# New to forum - Katielou88



## Katielou88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi i am new to this dunno how the site works but hey lets give it a go.
i am type 1 and had it for 15years


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi KatieLou, welcome to the forum  I moved your post to a thread of its own so it didn't get missed. 

How are things for you, and what insulin regime are you on? Please join in wherever you please, everyone is really friendly.


----------



## Katielou88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi KatieLou, welcome to the forum  I moved your post to a thread of its own so it didn't get missed.
> 
> How are things for you, and what insulin regime are you on? Please join in wherever you please, everyone is really friendly.



Hi there, thank you i dont really know what im doing ha.Yeah im ok thank you how about yourself?
How long have you been on here do you find it helpful ?


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Katielou88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> Hi there and a warm welcome to the forum



Thank you, still dont know if im doing all this right on here


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

Katielou88 said:


> Thank you, still dont know if im doing all this right on here



You're doing fine Katie  I have found this place very good - lots of knowledgeable, friendly and supportive people  So good in fact, that I ended up running it!


----------



## Katielou88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You're doing fine Katie  I have found this place very good - lots of knowledgeable, friendly and supportive people  So good in fact, that I ended up running it!



i hope so. i am looking to start a family and just need to know about what thiings people wit diabeties have gone though, my bloods have never been in the targets no matter what and im fining it hard on my own then i seen this website and hopefully will help me abit


----------



## Mark T (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Katielou88


----------



## Katielou88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You're doing fine Katie  I have found this place very good - lots of knowledgeable, friendly and supportive people  So good in fact, that I ended up running it!





Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forum Katielou88



hiya and thank you


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello Katie and welcome to the forum  - I hope you find the site useful.

If you are planning a family check whether your clinic run preconception clinics. If they do they will give you extra help in getting your blood sugars under control. 

This link may be useful to you

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Living_with_diabetes/Pregnancy_and_diabetes/

and make sure you see your GP for a high strength folic acid tablet.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Katie. Welcome 

What insulins are you on ?

And what injection regime ? (eg. MDI 4 per day, pump, twice per day, etc)

ROb


----------



## slipper (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Katie, welcome to the forum.  I find here so helpful and friendly . Great place to ask all the questions, even those ou may think are a bit silly, they're not and I've usually asked them.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Mar 20, 2012)

Katielou88 said:


> i hope so. i am looking to start a family and just need to know about what thiings people wit diabeties have gone though, my bloods have never been in the targets no matter what and im fining it hard on my own then i seen this website and hopefully will help me abit



Hi Katie and welcome to 'the club'! I am also looking to having a family, although have just had a pump so been advised to not get pregnant whilst I am stabilising. 

Prior to wanting a family, my bloods were always out of range also, my HBA varied between 10-12% in old money. I had to work really closely with the DSN to get my BG's down and to rein in control. Pre pregnancy is somewhere in the 7%-7.5% range. My doc wanted a minimum of 8%, which proves each clinic is different.
Margie has suggested prescription strength folic acid, I am on that also, they prefer you to be on this for 3months or more prior to conception, as well as controlled bloods for a similar time.
Get yourself booked into the pre-conception clinic, they will want to look at your eyes, kidneys etc as a baby strains the organs functions and blood vessels in our 'at risk' areas so I'm sure you'd prefer to be given the all clear than to jeopardise your baby's health and yours!

Anyway, a few ideas there, its a bit hard to gauge how far ahead you are and ready in TTC but feel free to PM me if you want to ask or chat about the preparatory side of this and diabetes!

As I said, welcome to our special 'club'!
Suze


----------



## nitaduck (Mar 21, 2012)

*hi katie*

hiya   welcome to the forum - i am new too still not sure i posting the threads right either but we can keep trying lol
nita


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome!! 

Don't panic about posting right! We all make mistakes and the lovely moderators are good at moving post's the the correct area hehe... 

Don't be afraid to ask questions  everyone here is friendly!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Katielou  x


----------

